# Please help! fluid in lungs



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello-
We are need some help! We are becoming desperate!
Our 4 year old calico has always been fairly healthy and robust,
If a bit wheezy.
But 2 weeks ago she started developing fluid in the sac surrounding her lungs-
Antibiotics seems to have helped (not feverish any more) but every
Day we are taking her in to have more fluid removed.
Taking her home at night to monitor as her breathing is very hard and heavy.
(She has a chest tube on both sides now and they are drawing an average of 30-40 cc’s every day)
Our area only has x-ray capability, so vet is unsure of cause-doesn’t see anything on x-ray.

Does anyone have similar experience? Ideas on cause?
Ideas on treatment?

Thankyou! For ANYthing!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you get an opinion from another Vet? I can't say much more, you have the first problem like this I seen, so you may have to educate the rest of us about it.


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Where we are at has several good, if young, vets.

We are still getting 30-40 ccs of fluid every day-

We are going to test tomorrow for FIP-

Her temp seems normal now, her urine looks o.k., but appetite is off, and we are force-feeding. She seems comfortable otherwise- so in other words-
no other 'strange' symptoms, just alot of fluid buildup in both sides.
Vet says fluid is now clear.

We are a bit isolated, so are thinking of traveling to see specialist.

Thanks to all for concern


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

We had a kitten, Lucy, who developed a condition called Pyothorax - it sounds similar to what you're describing. Unfortunately, she was too sick and she went to the rainbow bridge. She was just 4 months old. 
The vet said it could have been anything that caused it - a trauma before we got her, an inhaled foreign object, or even a problem from when she was spayed (she got really sick about a week after that because her immune system was suppressed). 
If you can afford it, a specialist might be able to do more. We were at UPenn Veterinary Hospital - the only option was very expensive surgery that may or may not have been successful.
I wish you all the best and a successful recovery!


----------



## Alexsfriend (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, the vet said the fluid was now clear.... so what was it like before?
A sample should have been cultured to identify the bacteria and tested for what abx it is sensitive to.
Thats pretty basic and your vet should have been more proactive if he is still scratching his head after all this time.
I dont know much about cats, nothing at all really but I am wondering why the chest is being drained.... I wonder if a diuretic would do the job? I could be wrong here but its common to use a diuretic to drain the chest area and ive had it prescribed more than once for my rabbits.
Another question: The heart and lungs are real close. Has the heart been checked? Congestion is a common symptom of a heart problem.
That your cat had a temperature (presumably high) does indicate an infection and the fact that the tempreture is now normal and the fluid is clear is a sign that she is improving. 
I wonder if the cat would benefit from being nebulised? I have nebulised my rabbits with bronchial dilators and abx many times. 
Another thing. I wonder if the cat would benefit from pain relief. If I had bronchitis I would take an NSAID to help with the temperature and because I would likely be experiencing some pain, maybe a head ache. It might help her appetite if she didnt feel like she'd been in a washing machine.
Im just rambling here and I will say again I know nothing about cats. I am just applying the principals of rabbit medicine to a different species in a logical way.
Speak to your vet and if your vet wants the nebulising prescription I will post it to you privately.
Good luck.


----------



## blackeyedgurl (Jun 29, 2006)

I think you answered your own question: Your vets are young. I would try to find an older more experienced vet. Vetrinary schools are great if you are close to one and don't mind the extra cost. This isn't an affront to you vets who I am sure are terrific, it's just that maybe it's time to see someone with a bit more experience. Best of luck!


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

*Lily*

Thanks all-
Still a bit up in air- yes, we had cultures checked etc.
Trying to get more experience vets involved.

I have been reading about diuretics and that will be my
next suggestion.

Its starting to be long enough where I must start to
face the quality of life issue- I keep hoping news will get better.
We love her an awful lot. we'll see.

Thanks again for all the ideas


----------



## Alexsfriend (Jul 8, 2006)

blackeyedgurl said:


> I think you answered your own question: Your vets are young. I would try to find an older more experienced vet. Vetrinary schools are great if you are close to one and don't mind the extra cost. This isn't an affront to you vets who I am sure are terrific, it's just that maybe it's time to see someone with a bit more experience. Best of luck!


I disagree. Vet school teaches the most up to date medicine. If a vet doesnt continue his education after qualifying then he will not necessarily be better than a younger more recently qualified vet.
The vet we are talking about had the sense to take a culture and xray. Thats a good start.


----------



## Alexsfriend (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Lily*



BTP said:


> Thanks all-
> Still a bit up in air- yes, we had cultures checked etc.
> Trying to get more experience vets involved.
> 
> ...


Well, if your vet gives the green light for diuretics then the drains can be removed. That will mean she appears less sick. It must be disturbing for you to see your cat in this condition and this may be influencing your thoughts about quality of life.
A nebuliser would definately help her breathing. Does your vet give her oxygen while shes in? Some time spent in an oxygen tent would give her body a chance to rest and recover.
I can see why you are questioning her quality of life but I suggest that more could be done to help your cat in the interim so its less distressing for all concerned.
I really hope she turns a corner soon.
Good luck.


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks to all-
After being on oxygen all day- we decided 2 weeks solid of being poked
and chest-tubed was enough. her lungs were producing fluid at a
rediculous rate. We went to pick her up, and she looked already gone-

We sent her on to the rainbow bridge.

We may never know what took her so quick- she was only 4, but strong and happy her whole life. We gave her a good one- and thats all that matters.

She will always be with us.


Thanks to all for caring and understanding so much.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What a heartbreaking thing to go through. But, at least, she's at peace now.
I'm so sorry!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 4 years does seem young, she did have you and good health. It is sad we do outlive our pets, but you have the satifaction of knowing you've done good for her while she was with you.


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Thankyou all so much
She is with us always


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss but if the cat was suffering, this was the best course.


----------



## Alexsfriend (Jul 8, 2006)

please ask your vet to perform a post mortem.
Its very important to identify a cause of death for several reasons.
Often it allows an owner to have their questions answered and this helps them come to terms with the loss more readily.
It can help identify any contagious diseases that would put a new pet at risk and the knowledge allows you to take the appropriate action to safeguard others.
It enables the vet to learn and this is vital to his professional development and could help another animal and their carers in the future as he will know what the best course of action is more quickly, possibly saving a life or preventing suffering.
Its a hard and brave decision to make but its also a selfless and generous thing to do.
I have had several post mortems done on my animals and both the vet and I are grateful for the learning experience. I have been able to truly understand that there was nothing I did wrong at times or that I could not have done more or anything to prevent the death.
On a more human level my heart weeps for your loss. You tried very hard for your cat and then you made the ultimate selfless sacrifice by allowing her to go and for that I thank you.
Peace be yours and I hope not too long passes before another furbaby finds its way to your loving home.
I sometimes think these things are meant to happen and that theres a furball that needs me and is waiting patiently for their 'turn' to come home.
I hope theres a little one in a rescue near you with your name stamped on its heart.
Take care.


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

We offered that.
He seemed to think there was really nothing to learn.
I know that sounds strange, but thats how it went down.
We will put her body in the backyard with the five other
kittys already there.
Thats always a good idea to have people think about though.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear this, I know it's a heartbreaking decision to make. Take comfort in knowing you gave her the best life you could.


----------

